# Ice cream Bike 1950 JC Higgins Colorflow



## John (Mar 30, 2012)

Got wheels


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2012)

Man, THAT is turn'n out NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 30, 2012)

I love the color,  Looks good so far


Just enjoying the ride!
Brooks


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 30, 2012)

Is there ice cream in that cooler yet?
If so, I just added myself to the member map and would like a strawberry "colonel crunch" bar delivered please.
Spring is here, bring the confections!
Chris


----------



## John (Mar 31, 2012)

*Ready for pinstriping*

Box instaled


----------



## Boris (Mar 31, 2012)

John, that is absolutely fabulous. GREAT JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## John (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Dave!





JC Higgins


----------



## John (Apr 5, 2012)

*Pinstriping*

Pinstriping


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 5, 2012)

now you can sell ice cream at the car shows you take your stude to


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 5, 2012)

"COOL" ride! That thing gonna turn heads.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd come up to buy ice cream just as an excuse to get a close up view of the J.C. Higgins. 

Dave


----------



## John (Apr 21, 2012)

*popsicle painted*

popsicle pin ups


----------



## John (May 18, 2012)

*Ice Cream*

Ready to put the kids to work


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2012)

I love the 'nose' art. That thing rocks! V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> now you can sell ice cream at the car shows you take your stude to




My thoughts exactly! Business would boom!


----------

